# Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?



## Leif-Jesper (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
wie ködert man Krebse zum Brandungsangeln an?Ich habe in den Mägen der letzten Dorsche vollständig erhaltene gefunden.Ich dachte, dass man die mit Wattis und Muscheln zerhacken und in Verbandschlauch füllen kann.Wo kriegt man sonst Krebse her?


----------



## Marcel1409 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

@ Leif...

Also Wohlhandkrabben hab ich schon mal im Laden gesehen... Gehäutete und ungehäutete... Müssten auch funtzen, ich würd aber trotzdem lieber mit Watt- oder Seeringelwürmer fischen. Bin mal gespannt wie man ganze Krabben anködern und werfen will...


----------



## Leif-Jesper (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Ich habe einen Krebs, welcher einem gerade grlandeten Dorsch aus dem Mund fiel "geschält" und mit 2 Wattis angeködert.Kurz nach dem Einnwurf gab es dann gleich einen Biss und ich konnte eine großen Dorsch landen.Deshalb bin ich von der Fängigkeit der Krebse überzeugt.


----------



## Marcel1409 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Ich sach ja auch gar nicht das es schlecht ist #d , hab auch schon mal  :v  Krebse über meinen Würmern ausgequetscht und bombig gefangen. Ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, das man ein ganzen Krebs vernümpftig anködern und werfen kann...


----------



## Hasenfuß (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Des geschälte Fleisch reicht sicher aus (falls es hält). Die Dorsche haben ja gaaaaaaanz guuuuute Nasen, die Halunken! Die Augen sind zwar auch gut, aber ich denke daß der Geruch in der Nacht mehr ausmacht. Man hat ja auch noch Lockperlen etc., was über die falsche Körperform des Krebses hinwegtäuscht. 

Man kann bestimmt auch 1/4 oder 1/2 Krebs mit Panzer etc. anködern.... Ich werde daß mal testen, sobald die Krebse wieder unter Land sind. habe gestern mit dem Kochtoppangler darüber diskutiert....:m


----------



## Leif-Jesper (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Hallo,
habe die "Magenkrebse" erstmal eingefroren.Wie tötet man Krebse?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Schaut mal in diesem Thread  rein. Dort stehen auch paar Links von mir, die Euch weiterhelfen.

Und wie toetet man eine Krebs, den man zum Angeln verwenden will?! 

Ich stelle mir diese Frage erst garnicht und angel einfach damit! Ansonsten muss ich demnaechst noch meine Wuermer betaeuben. Es reicht schon das man nicht mehr mit lebenden Koederfisch in Deutschland angeln darf!

In England bekommst sie ca. fuer 50 Penny das Stueck. Kannst sie aber auch bei Ebbe unter Steinen selber suchen. 1 Stunde suchen bringt meist 20 Krebse, die ich dann einfriere.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Ich werd mir wohl die tage mal ne Senke kaufen .
Wenn ich die mitm Bisschen Hering beködere und an ne Spundwand lege müssten mit der zeit doch auch n paar Krebse angelockt werden oder ?


----------



## haukep (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Ich habe die Krebse immer zermatscht und in einen Gewebeschlauch aus der Apotheke gequetscht. Das geht aber irgendwie auch nicht so richtig toll, scheint nicht die beste Idee zu sein. Ich habe nur noch Wattis und Ringler


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Das Anködern ist erst Problem Nr .2 würd ich sagen ersma muss man an die Dinger in ausreichend Menge rankommen ...
@ Leif du kannst ja mal bei nem Fischer anfragen der holt mit seinen Netzen normalerweise Genug raus . Vielleicht Findest du nen Freundlichen der welche für dich aufhebt ... Die beiden Fischer die ich hier in Heikendorf gefragt habe sinds leider nicht =(


----------



## raimund (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Hallo Leif,

habe es schon mal ausprobiert !!!  Und es klappte in DK !!! |supergri |supergri |supergri 
Die Lösung fürs Anködern ist sehr einfach: nimm die kleinen Krebse (Krabben)
einfach in ganzen, so wie sie sind, und steche mit Gewalt den Haken durch den Panzer durch.  Am besten irgendwo an der Seite.  
Glaub mir, sooooo hart ist die Schale garnicht.
Der Haken muß beweglich sein und rausgucken.
Den Haken muß man halt hin und wieder nachschleifen.
Die Krabben habe ich mit einem Messerstich mitten durch den Panzer
getötet (steifes Messer !!!). 

Du wirst damit nicht die Wurfweiten erreichen wie bei Wattwurm, aber es geht.

Zu Köderbeschaffung:

Ich nehme nur welche bis Größe 4cm (Korpus). 
Ab Juni bis Oktober kann man die Viecher im flachen Wasser der Ostsee, am besten zwischen den Pflanzen, mit kleinem Kescher fangen.
Ich hab mir im Urlaub einen kleinen Vorrat eingefroren.
Übrigens:  meine Kinder ( 6 und 8 Jahre) sind ganz tolle Krabbenfänger :m |supergri.

Die "ausgespuckten" müssten aber auch gute Köder abgeben.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg.

Raimund


----------



## chinook (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*



			
				Bellyboatangler schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie toetet man eine Krebs, den man zum Angeln verwenden will?!
> 
> Ich stelle mir diese Frage erst garnicht und angel einfach damit! Ansonsten muss ich demnaechst noch meine Wuermer betaeuben. Es reicht schon das man nicht mehr mit lebenden Koederfisch in Deutschland angeln darf!


 

 Genau. Wo kämen wir denn dann noch hin, wenn diese Tierschutzfanatiker irgendwann jede Art der Tierquälerei verböten? Also bitte. Ein bischen Spass muss einfach sein.


 -chinook


----------



## Maddin (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Genau. Wo kämen wir denn dann noch hin, wenn diese Tierschutzfanatiker irgendwann jede Art der Tierquälerei verböten? Also bitte. Ein bischen Spass muss einfach sein.
> 
> 
> -chinook


 ....#6....


----------



## Ansgar (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Moin,

also, kommt natuerlich immer darauf an, welchen Krebs wir hier genau meinen, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es grob so in die Richtung Wollhandkrabbe etc geht.

@Marcel1409: Es gibt gute Wege, sie anzukoedern. Natuerlich wirft man damit keine 150 Meter mehr, denn ne Krabbe hat natuerlich mehr Luftwiderstand als ein Wurm...

Ich werfe nen Krebs 50Meter (mit ner 50IBS Schnur, also ner 70er Mono... ) ) - man darf halt keinen stocksteifen Brandungspruegel nehmen, sonst reisst man ihn vermutlich ab... 
Ist halt nicht wirklich ein Koeder fuer flache Straende fuer die man meint hammerweit werfen zu muessen - aber dort wo man in 50m tiefes Wasser kriegt kein Thema... 

@Hasenfuss: das erfolgreich anzukoedern ist schon schwieriger. Vielleicht in Nylonstrumpf oder so- das wuerde wohl gehen. Wirft sich dann auch besser. 
Allerdings ist die Frage, ob ein Dorsch normalerweise einen geschaelten Krebs vorfindet - erscheint mir ein etwas unnatuerliches Angebot...

@Leif Jesper: Man kann Krebese toeten, indem man mit dem Daumen den Panzer direkt ueber den Augen eindrueckt - Vorsichtig dass dabei nich der Panzer total zerstoert wird, denn dann haelt der Krebs nachher viel schlechter am Haken... Eine andere Moeglichkeit ist wie Raimund sagt der Stich mit dem Messer (idealerweise "zwischen die Augen"), das toetet nach meiner Erfahrung die Krabbe aber nicht sofort. Der lebende Krebs hat ueber den toten keine Vorteile, da er a) eh am Haken sehr schnell stirbt b) der Krebs sich in der Schnur vertuededeln oder diese abschneiden kann. Ausserdem ist es natuerlich wie Chinook andeutet eine Frage der Ethik mit einem lebenden Tier zu angeln. Das muss in dem Fall der Krabbe jeder selbst entscheiden...

@Raimund: das ist eine Moeglichkeit - aber wie Du sagst sehr schlecht fuer die Haken - da muss man naemlich andauernd schleifen. Und wenn der Panzer bricht ist die Krabbe ab... Und ausserdem ist das ganz schoen hart, ner grossen Krabbe noch nen Haken durch den Panzer zu haemmern... )

Ich mache es so: 
1)Dem toten Krebs ein Hinterbein ausreissen und diese komische "Platte" am Bauch entfernen.
2) In den Stumpf wird dann ein Haken (je nach Krabbengroesse - ich nehme Mustad allround Salzwasser Groesse 5/0) eingefuehrt. 
3) Jetzt wird die Krabbe auf den Haken gedreht und zwar so, dass der Haken durch das Fleisch durchgeht. Der Hakenschenkel sollte dann in der Krabbe sein und der Bogen und die Spitze sind ausserhalb der Krabbe. 
4) Wenn der Haken mit dem Oehr an dem Beinstumpf anliegt, macht man mit der Schnur zwei halbe Schlaege um das naechstgelegene Hinterbein. Das sichert den KRebs zusaetzlich und er laesst sich besser werfen... 


Ich meine ich haette in dem Thread "Riesengrouper drillen" mal ein paar Fotos zu der Ankoederung eingestellt. Wenn nicht, stell ich sie hier noch mal rein - denn mir ist bewusst, dass sich das kompliziert anhoert... ) Wenn man dann mal ein Foto sieht, ist das meist selbsterklaerend...

Vorsicht uebrigends bei der Krebsaktion, denn auch Krebse haben a) Schonzeiten und b) Mindestmasse - zumindestens hier!
Manche Krebse stehen vermutlich auch in Dtland unter Naturschutz...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## raimund (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Hallo Ansgar,

mit den Haken und dem Durchstechen ist das garnicht so tragisch.  Wie schon von mir geschrieben:   ich nehme nur kleine Krabben bis ca. 4 cm durchmesser.

Die haben von natur aus noch keine sehr harte Schale.

Übrigens:  könntest Du trotzdem die Fotos reinstellen ?   Bin sehr neugierig !!!|kopfkrat 

Machs gut.

Raimund


----------



## Ansgar (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*



			
				raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ansgar,
> 
> mit den Haken und dem Durchstechen ist das garnicht so tragisch.  Wie schon von mir geschrieben:   ich nehme nur kleine Krabben bis ca. 4 cm durchmesser.
> 
> ...



Hi Raimund,

damit hast Du natuerlich recht - sind das auch die Dinger, die die Dorsche ausspucken oder sind die groesser? Hier fange ich mit so luetten Dingern garnichts. Aber hier ist vieles anders...

Fotos habe ich nicht auf diesem Rechner, aber ich werde mich bemuehen, sie hier in den naechsten Tagen reinzustellen...

Also, all the best
Ansgar

PS: Bei meiner Ankoederung bleiben alle Beine dran (bis auf eines, das ausgerissen wird) - hatte bei Bellyboatangler's Links gesehen, dass die alle abgeschnitten werden...


----------



## raimund (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Hi Ansgar, 

Das sind genau die gleichen wie von den Dorschen ausgespuckt. Bei den Brandungsdorschen habe ich welche bis ca. 7-8 cm im Magen gefunden, aber die meisten sind kleiner.  Frag mich nicht nach der Art, es sind halt "Krabben" die in der Uferregion leben.  Ich gehe von Wollhandkrabben aus #c .

Übrigens:  Wo ist "hier" (da soll vieles anders sein) ?

Raimund


----------



## Leif-Jesper (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Danke erstmal.Wir sprechen hier von Strand- bzw. Schwimmkrabben oder auch Taschenkrebsen.


----------



## Kurzer (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

moin zusammen,|wavey: 

vielleicht kann ich euch in Sachen Beschaffung der kleinen Krabbler und Kneifer ein bißchen helfen|supergri .
Habe ein Aquarium und bin aus dem selben Grund wie Ihr darauf gekommen, mir Krebse zu holen und diese zu züchten. Diese gibt es übrigens in (fast) jedem Zooladen und vermehren sich wie Mäuse aber vorsicht: Solltet Ihr das versuchen, gebt acht auf eure Pflanzen im Becken:m 

Gruß


----------



## raimund (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Hi Kurzer,

ich glaube Du hast mich soeben auf eine ganz tolle Idee gebracht.:m 
Vielen Dank dafür.   Habe noch folgende Fragen:

Welche Krebsart ist es, die Du hältst (oder Krabbenart ???) ?

Hältst Du die im Süß- oder Salzwasser ?

Womit wird gefüttert ?

Raimund


----------



## Kurzer (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Hallo Raimund,
schön wenn ich helfen konnte. Ich halte zur Zeit mehrer verschiedene Krebsarten in Süßwasserbecken, z.B. Edelkrebs (nicht sehr groß aber sehr Vermehrungsfreudig) und blaue und rote Hummer. Auch nicht sonderlich groß. Füttern tue ich diese ganz einfach mit den normalen Futtertabletten für am grundlebende Fische. Gibt es auch überall in den Zoohandlungen. Ab und zu auch Frostfutter wegen dem Eiweis. Wassertemperatur sollte in etwa bei 25°C liegen und ganz wichtig für die Krebse ist ein steiniger Grund ( sehr grobkörniger Kies) sowie genügend Versteckmöglichkeiten.

Viel Spass beim Ausprobieren!

Gruß


----------



## raimund (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Hallo Kurzer,

Danke für die Infos.  Spaß werde ich mit sicherheit haben.
Wenn es mit Fischen klappt, muß es doch mit Krebs auch gehen.

Raimund


----------



## Kurzer (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Jetzt machst Du mich neugirig? Wie meinst Du das mit dem Spass haben?


Gruß


----------



## raimund (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Na beim Ausprobieren !!!  Hast doch selber geschrieben... #6 

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf Etwas Neues.  Hab seit 30 Jahren Aquarien mit Fischen besetzt und bin nie auf die Idee gekommen Krebse zu züchten.
Über den Ausgang werde ich berichten, versprochen.

Gruß zurück

Raimund


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Also, in nord und ostsee tummeln sich die stinknormalen krebse. biologische bezeichnung weiß ich nicht. aber wollhandkrabben habe ich noch in keinem krebsmagen gefunden, die halten sich mit vorliebe im brackwasser auf. ausgewachsene taschenkrebse  dürften sich wohl nur in mägen von torsks über 30 pfund finden lassen ...

wenn ihr krebse als köder fangen wollt, hier eine anleitung welche ich vor 25 jahren entwickelt habe:
eine alte angelrute und rolle mit schnur, ans schnurende eine große sicherheitsnadel. darauf zwei bis drei gekochte krabben/ granat aufspießen. sich bei auflaufendem wasser auf einen steg mit steinschüttung begeben. einen großen eimer vor sich stellen. köder zu wasser und auf den grund, die krebse welche sich am köder festhalten, vorsichtig über den eimer heben und abschütteln. 3 - 4 auf einmal und ca 150 stück pro stunde sind möglich. macht echt spaß..
und wenn ich nicht auf mini dorsche aus bin, warum nicht einen ausgewachsenen krebs am 12/0er haken anködern??
gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## Ansgar (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Moin,

@Kurzer: gute Idee mit dem Aquarium - muesste allerdings natuerlich ein Salzwasseraquarium sein. Aber zumindestens als Not-Alternative wenn man keinen Wattwurmautomaten in der Naehe hat ist die Muehe evtl lohnenswert... Und deutlich billiger als Wattwuermer waere das wohl auch...

@raimund: na, weil ich ca 20.000 Meilen von Dir weg bin, da ist so einiges anders... ) (Zum Beispiel ist es bei mir jetzt 11 Uhr morgends...)

@Vibra zocker: dammi 150 Krebse in der Stunde... Da reicht ne halbe Stunde "stippen", dann hat man genug Vorrat fuer nen Tag in der Brandung...

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Weiss irgenwer was ueber Schonung, Mindestmasse, etc. was Krebse angeht? UNd Krebse fangen an der NOrdsee im Nationalpark Wattenmeer - ist sowas legal?


----------



## flieger28 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Kann das von Vibra - Zocker beschriebene nur bestätigen!
 Früher (in den guten alten Zeiten™) haben wir quasi kleine Wettangeln gemacht. 
 Wir haben die Krebse damals natürlich schonend zurückgesetzt.
 Zum Thema was erlaubt ist und was nicht : keine Ahnung
 Aber hier gibt es das Nationalpark Gesetz http://www.numis.niedersachsen.de/Nationalparke/gesetz.pdf
 vielleicht lässt sich da ja was finden.


----------



## Kurzer (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Moin,
sicherlich ist ein Salzwasserbecken eine tolle Sache aber bevor sich jemand von euch darauf versteift möchte ich euch vor den Preisen warnen. Da sind mal eben gut und gerne 1000 Euronen auf einmal weg...

Gruß


----------



## raimund (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Jaaaa, jaaa.....

und als frisch verlobter soll man schon anfangen zu sparen.|supergri |supergri |supergri  

Raimund


----------



## Micky (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

man könnte ja sein Wasserbett umfunktionieren... :g 

Dann wird aber ne neue Signatur fällig:

:m Der bei den Krebsen schläft...


----------



## raimund (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Das könnte gefährlich sein !!!Füttert man die Viecher nicht auch mit Würmern ??? #c |supergri 

Nicht daß wir Ärger mit seiner Freundin kriegen...


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Man kann z.b. auch gut aale in fließgewässern oder vom boot anlocken...

100 krebse angeln, mit einem stampfer oder vorschlaghammer in einen groben brei verwandeln und in einen drahtsetzkescher o.ä. kippen. dann mit einem dicken blei zum grund und die ruten dahinter werfen. 
beweis waren die krebsbeine etc. welche in den mägen der gefangenen aale zu finden waren..#6 
ich glaube kaum, das die krebse geschützt sind. bei uns am strand fangen wir am badesteg in 30 cm tiefem wasser auf 5 quadratmeter über 300 stück. und am nächsten tag wieder.....
wenn man im wasser stehen bleibt daurt es meist nicht lange und die viecher krabbeln einem am bein rum!|evil: 
gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## Kurzer (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Ihr macht euch doch nicht über mich lustig?!|evil:  Aber mit dem Sparen habt Ihr schon recht.
Meine kleinen Kneifer bekommen normale Grundfuttertabs. Fressen aber auch Würmer oder Frostfutter. Eigentlich fressen die Jungs alles|supergri .

Gruß


----------



## raimund (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

@kurzer

Nie, nieee, niemals würden wir uns über Dich lustig machen !!!
Aber das mit dem Sparen kenne ich aus Erfahrung :c :c .
Alles Gute für Euch beide !!!

Ich glaube wir sollten zurück zum Thema, siehe Titel.


@vibra-zocker

Genauso wie Du es beschrieben hast, haben wir in DK unsere Krabben immer
gefangen:  im flachen Wasser hinstellen, Grund aufwühlen und warten.
Sie kamen aus allen Ecken !!!   Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.

Als ich mal (vor Jahren) im Hafen von Thorsmine ewig Krabben an der Angel hatte, bin auch auf die Idee mit dem Krabbenbrei gekommen.
Es hat zwar ein paar Plattfische gegeben, aber zusätzlich noch mehr Krabben !|evil: #q 

Hast Du es im Salzwasser ausprobiert mit den Aalen ?

Raimund


----------



## Kurzer (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Ok, zurück zum Thema. Ich fahre in der 1. Märzwoche nach DK. Kann ich in dieser Zeit auch schon kleine Krabben etc. mit eurer Methoden fangen, oder ist das noch zu früh?

Gruß


----------



## raimund (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

@kurzer

Ich bin fast sicher, daß es zu Früh ist.   So ab Mai-Juni wäre OK.


----------



## Kurzer (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Na dann weiß ich bescheid, werd's mal probieren und Dir dann berichten.

Gruß


----------



## Waldi (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Ich habe als Alternative immer eingefrohrenen Granat dabei. Den kaufe ich mir in der günstigen Zeit im Fischgeschäft, ca. 6 bis 8 € je kg. Dann so 50g Portionen einfrieren und man hat genug fürs ganze Jahr.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Das mit dem krebsmatsch war im brackwasser. wenn du ein paar hundert krebse gestampft hast, fülle das zeug doch portionsweise in gefrierbeutel und ab in die truhe. kannst du dann gefroren ins wasser tun und hast eine gleichmäßige lockwirkung bein auftauen unter wasser, gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## Leif-Jesper (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann z.b. auch gut aale in fließgewässern oder vom boot anlocken...
> 
> 100 krebse angeln, mit einem stampfer oder vorschlaghammer in einen groben brei verwandeln und in einen drahtsetzkescher o.ä. kippen. dann mit einem dicken blei zum grund und die ruten dahinter werfen.
> beweis waren die krebsbeine etc. welche in den mägen der gefangenen aale zu finden waren..#6
> ...


Du Armer ich sach nur HOHL DEN VORSCHLAGHAMMER:q 
Danke.Meinetwegen könnt ihr hier auch über den andern Krabbenkram quatschen ist doch ganz lustig


----------



## Ansgar (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Moinsen,

hier noch mal die versprochenen Pix.

Die Krabben die ich als Bait nehme, sind etwas groesser - der Haken ist 5/0 Mustad Saltwater...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Waldi (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Moin Ansgar,
ja das sieht ja richtig lecker und auch schön stabil aus. So große Krabben habe ich noch nicht angeködert, werde das aber sicher demnächst auch versuchen. Das ist bestimmt auch die beste Metode um die Nemos zu schohnen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Ansgar (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist bestimmt auch die beste Metode um die Nemos zu schohnen.
> Gruß Waldi



Hi Waldi,

Das waere ja klasse, wenn sich das so herausstellen wuerde, denn mit Wuermern werden ja eindeutig viel zu viele Babydorsche verangelt...

Bedenke aber, dass sich das ganze nicht weiter als 100m werfen laesst, Gewaltwuerfe sind da nicht drin...

Also, all the best
Ansgar

PS: Beim Ankoedern ist es wichtig, dass Du die Krabbe durch den Haken fuehrst, nicht den Haken durch die Krabbe (die linke Hand, die den Haken haelt, bewegt sich nicht)


----------



## Agalatze (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

also ich glaube ehrlich gesagt dass man das ganze nicht weiter als 60-70 meter werfen kann. interessant ist das schon,aber wie du schon sagst muss man ganz vorsichtig sein beim beködern.


----------



## Ansgar (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Hi Agalatze,

kann ich nichts zu sagen, 100m war nur ne Schaetzung.
Haengt wohl auch von der Groesse der Krabbe ab.

Ich fische hier mit ner 50IBS Mono (60er-70er Schnur), meine Wurfweiten sind daher sicher nicht die maximal erreichbaren Weiten. Aber wie gesagt, 50m schmeiss ich wohl. 

Wenn Du irgendwo einen Stock hast, der nicht so eine knallharte Aktion hat, dass die Krabbe beim Wurf gleich abreisst, kannst es ja mal versuchen - Du bist ja Weitenjaeger )
Denke, wir koennen dann daher Deine Weite hier erstmal als Benchmark festhalten...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Agalatze (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

also ich wollte sowieso immer mal testen wie das angeln mit krabben funktioniert.
wenn die saison bald wieder richtig auf touren ist werden ich das mal ausgiebig probieren. ich werde dann auch einen schönen bericht ins board setzen.


----------



## Ansgar (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Moin,

Na, wenn ich denn wieder da bin, denn koennen wir das gerne mal zusammen ausprobieren - wuerde mich auch interessieren. Insbesondere weil das mal ein Koeder sein duerfte, mit dem sich das Verangeln von luetten Dorschen vermeiden liesse... 

Wenn Du denn meine Brandungsrute (2-teilige 4.2m Rute und Centrepin Rolle) siehst, kriegst Du aber sicher erstmal einen Schock )

Aber damit schmeisst man unglaublich weit und ich habe ne 1:1 Uebersetzung - alles Australien erprobt )

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Agalatze (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

einen schock bekomme ich bestimmt nicht. in england angeln sehr viele leute mit 2 teiligen brandungsruten. die sind sogar ziemlich genial für harte bedingungen. damit kannst du 400 gramm ohne probleme werfen. sind auch für multirollen geeignet.
hier in deutschland kennen wir die als naturköderruten vom kutter.

wann bist du denn wieder zurück ?
sonst können wir ja ein kleines boardie-treffen daraus machen.
jeder nimmt ein paar krabben mit und los gehts. ich würde allerdings immer nur eine rute mit krabben beködern und die andere als wurmrute lassen um vergleiche zu sehen.


----------



## Ansgar (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Hi,

ja - ich schmeisse damit auch 200gr und nen ganzen hering ) (das duerfte auch so in den 300gr+ Bereich gehen...)

Duerfte im Maerz wieder da sein.

All the best (log jetzt aus)
Ansgar


----------



## Waldi (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Moin Ansgar,
an meiner Stammstelle an der Nordsee (Knock bei Emden) sind Würfe bei auflaufendem Wasser von 50m schon mal ausreichend. Wenn der Tidehub auch noch von Nordwestwind 1 m dazubekommt passt das schon. Ich habe bei den letzten Ansitzen auch mal ne Krabbe mit rausgezogen. Sollte es mir mal wieder zufällig gelingen wird das Teil nach Deiner Metode angetüdelt und angeboten. Wir können hier auch mit mehreren Ruten angeln, so daß der Experimentierlust keine Grenzen gesetzt sind.
Zur Zeit ist es leider etwas zu winterlich und wenn das Wasser auf das gefrohrene Watt aufläüft wird es schnell zu kalt und der Dorsch bleibt unerreichbar tiefer stehen.
Du sprichst bei Deiner Rolle von 1:1 Übersetzung. Was ziehst Du denn da je Umdrehung an Schnur ein. Ich kenne die Rolle nicht, aber wenn Du so wie meine normalen Brandungsrollen 80 bis 90 cm je Kurbelumdrehung einholen willst,mußt Du ja schon ca. 25 cm Spulendurchmesser haben. Ist das denn so ne riesen Multirolle, oder leierst Du Dir beim Einholen den Wolf?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Leif-Jesper (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Hallo,
danke.Mit welcher Montage fischt ihr die Krabben?


----------



## Ansgar (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> 1) 50m schon mal ausreichend.
> 
> 2) Du sprichst bei Deiner Rolle von 1:1 Übersetzung. Was ziehst Du denn da je Umdrehung an Schnur ein. Ich kenne die Rolle nicht, aber wenn Du so wie meine normalen Brandungsrollen 80 bis 90 cm je Kurbelumdrehung einholen willst,mußt Du ja schon ca. 25 cm Spulendurchmesser haben. Ist das denn so ne riesen Multirolle, oder leierst Du Dir beim Einholen den Wolf?
> Gruß Waldi



Moin Waldi - 

1) na denn sollte das mit den Krabben ja kein Thema sein...

2) Ja, das kommt ungefaehr hin - so gross wie ne Kinderradfelde ist sie wohl...
Ne, ist ne Centrepin, keine Multi ...
Schnureinzug ist ca 50 cm pro Umdrehung, man muss also mehr kurbeln - aber dafuer pumpt man auch nen Grossfisch so rein ohne dass man auf das (evtl. zu schwache) Getriebe Ruecksicht nehmen muss. 

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Waldi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Leif-Jesper,
Also ich habe noch nie geziehlt Krabben fangen wollen. Es ist eher umgekehrt, daß man die Biester nicht los wird. Jetzt im Winter ist es nicht so schlimm, wird das Wasser aber wieder wärmer fressen die einem alles weg und man hat regelmäßig an den verschiedensten Montagen Krabben am Haken. Ich glaub wohl Montagen mit etwas kleineren, scharfen Haken bringen dann sehr schnell ein paar Köderkrabben. Auch ist es hier möglich in den Steinpackungen der Ems bei Ebbe sich einfach Krabben zu sammeln.

Ansgar,
aha, also ne richtig australienerbrobte Großfischrolle. Wenn mir mal ein Dorsch in der Brandung begegnet der mein Rollengetriebe zum knierschen bringt werde ich auch mal darüber nachdenken. Mir ist aber bis jetzt die Spulgeschwindigkeit wichtiger, denn auch mit Fisch muß ich bei der Landung über Steine Tempo machen. Auch ne 8 Pfund Dublette muß ich möglichst oben halten können. Mir hakt dann eher das Getriebe in Ellenbogen und Schulter.
Muß ja auch bei "nur" 50 cm je Umdrehung bei 1:1 auch schon ein riesiges Teil mit 16 cm Spulendurchmesser sein. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß das nicht gerade ein Vorteil beim Werfen ist.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## bernd noack (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*







---nach meinen erfahrungen beim angeln auf der insel nias im indischen ozean und der insel pangkor in der strasse von malacca sind krebstiere besonders garnelen aber auch krabben der absolute topkoeder im salz-brack-und suesswasser-es folgen in der faengigkeit tintenfisch-wuermer und fisch(fetzen)-ankoederung der krebstiere am hinterteil-bei den krabben findet man eine weiche stelle im panzer-bei den garnelen evtl. auch am letzten panzer des kopfes-gesichert werden diese koeder bei weitwuerfen am haken mit einem duennen paketgummi o.ae.-die groesse der koeder richtet sich natuerlich nach der zu beangelnten fischart-ich fand z.b. bei verschiedenen etwa 10cm grossen korallenfischen im magen komplette krabben von etwa 1 cent groesse-wollhandkrabben werden sich also kaum eignen aber ein versuch mit teilen derselben ist zu empfehlen-in der nord-und ostsee gibt es ja eine anzahl krebstiere welche man als koeder verwenden kann- hier noch einige links ueber krebstiere--- http://www.gantschnigg.net/crustaceae/kr_index.htm --- http://www.mabi.de/~boehm/garnelen.htm--- auch eine idee ?? http://www.xxl-fishing.de/datas/fischen-fliegen-mefo.html zwar fuer fluganeln aber gute hinweise auf koeder fuer die ostsee http://homepage.schleswig-holstein.de/flyfisher/ --- http://www.wattenmeer-nationalpark.de/leben/tiere/schnecken/garnele.htm --- http://www.wattenmeer-nationalpark.de/leben/tiere/schnecken/strkrabbe.htm --- ausprobieren ich bin ueberzeugt dass diese koeder auch in deutschland erfolg bringen--- 

#6


----------



## Ansgar (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Ansgar,
aha, also ne richtig australienerbrobte Großfischrolle. Wenn mir mal ein Dorsch in der Brandung begegnet der mein Rollengetriebe zum knierschen bringt werde ich auch mal darüber nachdenken. Mir ist aber bis jetzt die Spulgeschwindigkeit wichtiger, denn auch mit Fisch muß ich bei der Landung über Steine Tempo machen. Auch ne 8 Pfund Dublette muß ich möglichst oben halten können. Mir hakt dann eher das Getriebe in Ellenbogen und Schulter.
Muß ja auch bei "nur" 50 cm je Umdrehung bei 1:1 auch schon ein riesiges Teil mit 16 cm Spulendurchmesser sein. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß das nicht gerade ein Vorteil beim Werfen ist.
Gruß Waldi[/QUOTE]


Waldi,

schon richtig - aber hier ist die Geschwindigkeit nicht das Hauptkriterium. Wenn Dir ein 20 oder gar 50 PFuender in die Rute knallt, dann haeltst Du den eh nicht oben... ) Und den an Land zu dirigieren mit ner 6fach Uebersetzung - gute Nacht - der zerschiesst Dir die Rolle in einer Flucht...
Oder ein 200Pfund Rochen -  da kappst Du besser gleich die Schnur, wenn Du Deine Rolle magst, anstatt da Druck aufzubauen... )

Fuer das werfen ist das kein Thema - die Schnur laueft wesentlich leichter ab als von ner Stationaerrolle. Werde in Dtland mal ein paar Tests machen mit ner 10er Whiplash oder so - im Augenblick fische ich ne 65er Mono )
Aber ich denke 200m sind mit ein bisschen Uebung drin - jedenfalls wurden mit so einer Rolle schon deutlich ueber 200m geworfen (ohne Montage).

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Waldi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Moin Ansgar,
klinkt alles super, würde Dich gerne mal an einem Stand auf Fehmarn mit Deiner Ausrüstung erleben. Ich glaube wohl kaum einer würde an Dir vorbei gehen ohne nachzufragen.
Wenn die Größe der Rolle beim Werfen nicht stört, kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen damit richtig gute Weiten erreichen zu können. Die Schnur flutscht von der großen Spule sicher mit minimalster Reibung runter. Du fischt jetzt mit einer 65er Mono!! Ich glaube damit würde ich keine 50m weit kommen und auch höchstens 120 m auf die Spule kriegen. Sind eben allse andere Ausmaße of the last and final continent.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## mikemolto (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Moinsen,

mit ner Ködernadel aufziehen, hoffen, dass er nicht abfliegt, und dann allerbest.

Mitgebrachte kleine Wollhandkrabben aus DK haben gute Erfolge auf Elbaale 
gebracht. (  ....  Tauwurm ist ja der " Beste ", aber " Wollis " bringen leider nur
die großen Raubaale.....:q :q :q


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Hab neulich bei cuxhaven an der elbe einige steine umgedreht und etliche wollhandkrabben erspäht. 

tip von mir: nehmt eine senke, einige fischstücke mit sicherheitsnadeln drauf befestigen, von der kaimauer etc. ab zum grund und nach 10 minuten zügig hochziehen. wenn das nicht funzt...|kopfkrat   gibts keine krebse bei euch im bach:q 
gruß robert#h


----------



## Ansgar (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Ansgar,
> 1) klinkt alles super, würde Dich gerne mal an einem Stand auf Fehmarn mit Deiner Ausrüstung erleben. Ich glaube wohl kaum einer würde an Dir vorbei gehen ohne nachzufragen.
> 2) Wenn die Größe der Rolle beim Werfen nicht stört, kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen damit richtig gute Weiten erreichen zu können. Die Schnur flutscht von der großen Spule sicher mit minimalster Reibung runter. Du fischt jetzt mit einer 65er Mono!!
> 3)Ich glaube damit würde ich keine 50m weit kommen und auch höchstens 120 m auf die Spule kriegen. Sind eben allse andere Ausmaße of the last and final continent.
> Gruß Waldi



Hi Waldi,

ja, das kannst Du mal glauben, dass da keiner vorbeigeht ohne zu fragen...
Werden wir ja im Maerz sehen... )

Ja, die Schnur laeuft da super runter - allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass das werfen mit dem Dinge ne Menge Uebung erfordert und man die Schnur mit der Hand verlegen muss und es mehr Drall gibt als bei ner Stationaeren...

Ich werfe damit auch nicht so viel mehr als 50m - ist halt alles krass
Aber ich habe ca. 800 Meter auf der Rolle - die braucht man aber auch so gut wie nie )

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Waldi (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Ja auch bei uns an der Ems ist es wie Vibra-Zocker sagt, nur ein paar Steine bei Ebbe umdrehen und Krabben satt.

Ansgar, werde Dich leider im März nicht in Aktion erleben können. Bin dann in Kur. Laß aber bitte noch was drin für den April.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Ich will Euch ja nicht stoeren, nur eine 30 lbs Schnur ist etwa eine 0.50 mm Schnur

20 lbs Schnur entspricht etwa 0.40 mm 9 -10kg
15 lbs Schnur entspricht etwa 0.35 mm 6-8 kg

60 lbs Schnur entspricht etwa 0.70 mm ca. 25kg
80 lbs Schnur entspricht etwa 0.75-0.80 mm und entspricht ca 35-38kg

Ich schaetze das er mit 0.50 Schnur schon bisschen weiter wirft als nur 50m.

Ich selber fische zwischen 15 - 20 lbs und werfe damit fast meine normalen weiten, allerdings mit 170g und aufwaerts.


----------



## Ansgar (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Moin Bellyboatangler,

hast nicht gestoert - danke fuer den Hinweis.
Weiss gerade nicht, wo das mit der 30er herkommt, aber Du hast Recht, ne 30IBS ist um und bei ne 50er. Ne 50IBS ist um und bei ne 65er - daher sagte ich, dass ich ne 65er werfe. KLar, mit ner 50er (nicht 50Ibs, sondern 0.5mm) wuerde ich wohl weiter werfen - allerdings werfe ich mit weniger Blei und mehr Koeder (-100gr Blei und nen Hering/Tintenfisch), das wirft sich nicht so gut...   

Nur mal am Rande, es gibt es bei Schnueren teilweise auch grosse Unterschiede, nach meiner Info sind die Schnuere so klassifiziert, dass z.B. eine 50IBS unter 50IBS reisst. Das kann teilweise deutlich darunter sein. Und lange nicht jeder Hersteller fertigt seine Schnuere im gleichen Durchmesser.

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Agalatze (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

@ bellyboatangler
wieso sollte er nicht über 50 meter werfen ?
ist doch kein problem ! allerdings mit ner zweihakenmontage
und zwei fetten krabben drauf könnte das schon schwerer werden über 60-70 meter zu werfen.


----------



## Ansgar (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Hi Agalatze,

ich hatte gesagt, ich werfe mit ner Krabbe an ner 65er Schnur max 50 Meter.

Mehr wird extrem schwierig, denn wie gesagt ich fische weniger Blei und grosse Krabben. Und versuch mal an Deiner Brandungsrute ne 65er Mono (50IBS!) zu fischen - da wirst Du wohl Probleme kriegen, alleine schon bei der Schnurfassung Deiner Rollen ... )

Glaube nicht, dass das so easy wird selbst mit ner 30IBS (50er mono) sooo viel weiter zu werfen - denn dann reisst Du sofort die Krabbe ab...
Guck Dir mal meine Krabben an, die haben locker 10cm Durchmesser...

Klar, bei der Standard Ostsee-Angelei (Wuermer mit 120-170gr in die Ostsee feuern) ist da mehr drin mit ner 30IBS - aber das ist ein ganz anderes angeln... Da wuerde ich dann aber gleich ne geflochtene 10er drauf machen und denn gib ihm ) ) 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Waldi (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Moin,
um mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen, habe ich mal ein gestern an der Knock gefangenen 40er Dorsch genauer in den Magen geschaut. Und seht selber, allerhand zu finden im Leopardenschlund. Also so nebenbei auch mal die ganze Palette von Fischchen bis Krabbe und Co. sollte eigentlich nie fehl am Platz sein.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Ansgar (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Moin Waldi,

das sieht echt gut aus!

Obwohl da ja auch ein kleiner Plattfisch mit da bei ist - da haette ich schon Bedenken, so etwas als Koeder zu nehmen, mal ganz unabhaengig vom Mindestmass... )

Wie gross ist denn der Krebs ungefaehr (mal so geschaetzt als Durchmesser des Koerpers ohne Beine)?

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Agalatze (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

@ ansgar
ich weiss auch nicht ob ich mir da ne platte als köder ranhängen würde.
ist wohl reine kopfsache sowas...


----------



## Waldi (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Hallo!!!
siehe Plattfischboard unter "Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen"
Bitte auch mal dort nachlesen. Ich habe keine Lust alles zu wiederholen.
Ich weiß nicht woher es kommt, daß man vom Foto des Mageninhates eines Dorsches, sich schnell Gedanken über die Mindestmaße der dort vorhandenen Fischchen macht. Ich stelle leider immer wieder fest, daß bei allen Berichten irgendwie zwischen den Zeilen gesucht wird, um irgendwas zum Anschwärzen zu finden.
Es ist sicherlich reine Kopfsache sich zu überwinden und in der Dorschschei.... nach noch brauchbaren Köder zu pulen.
Der Krabbenkörper hat ca. 2 cm Durchmesser.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Agalatze (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

@ waldi
von MIR war das garnicht so gemeint.
das was ich mit meinem beitrag meinte bezog sich einfach nur darauf,
so einen ungewöhnlichen und unbekannten köder zu verwenden.
man ist ja meistens nur wattis oder ringler gewohnt !
wollte hier keinesfalls eine diskussion entfachen, zumal ich mit solchen sachen
lockerer umgehe-wenn du verstehst was ich meine


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

öhhhm Waldi falls du damit meine frage in "Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen"
meinst wie das mit untermassigen Köderfischen ist ... Die frage habe ich nicht gestellt um wen anzuschwärzen oder ähnliches sondern nur nur aus Interesse ,weil mir keiner eindeutig sagen kann ob nun untermassige Fische als Köder in der Ostsee erlaubt sind oder nicht ...


----------



## Waldi (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Ich glaube es ist so:
man darf untermaßige Fische nicht als Köder verwendend.
man darf auch sogenannte "Edelfische" nicht verwenden, was ja heißen würde, auch mit einem Aalfetzen zu angeln wäre nicht erlaubt.
Und es kommt noch dazu, daß jedes Bundesland seine eigenen undurchschaubaren Bestimmungen hat.
Am besten wir vergessen das!
Ich wühle weiterhin im Dorschmagen herum und piekse dann auch mal angedaute Minniplatten auf den Haken auch wenn die nicht gerade Maß hatten.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Agalatze (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

@ waldi
ich würde mir da überhaupt keinen kopf machen.
rauf damit und warten bis die dorsche kommen


----------



## IjmTex (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Hoi,

hier ein speziell angefertigter "Krabbenhaken" eines holländischen Angelkollegen. Durch die zwei zusätzlich angebrachten "Spieße" hält die Krabbe beim Wurf bombensicher. Der Haken kann auch beködert so in ein Impact-Shield gehangen werden und dadurch verliert man auch kaum an Weite gegenüber den Wurmködern. Die Krabbe wird per Ködernadel über die Mundschnur auf den Haken gezogen. Funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn die Mundschnur nicht an einem Wirbel verknotet ist sondern mit einer Schlaufe in einen Karabiner eigehangen wird. Für das Angeln insbesondere auf Wolfsbarsch werden ausschließlich "Weich-Krabben" benutzt. Das sind die Krabben die gerade ihren "Panzer bzw. Gehäuse" abgeworfen haben, weil dieser ihnen zu klein geworden ist und das neue Gehäuse noch nicht nachgewachsen ist. Diese "Weich-Krabben" verstecken sich meistens in dieser Zeit unter Steinen oder sonst wo, weil sie ohne Panzer ihren Feinden schutzlos ausgeliefert sind. Am liebsten werden die kleineren weiblichen und leicht rotgefärbten Krabben als Köder genommen, also nicht die wie auf den Fotos abgebildeten grün-gräulichen. Diese spezielle Hakenkonstruktion ist wirklich zu empfehlen!!!

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Ansgar (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!!!
> 1)  sich schnell Gedanken über die Mindestmaße der dort vorhandenen Fischchen macht. Ich stelle leider immer wieder fest, daß bei allen Berichten irgendwie zwischen den Zeilen gesucht wird, um irgendwas zum Anschwärzen zu finden.
> 
> 2) Es ist sicherlich reine Kopfsache sich zu überwinden und in der Dorschschei.... nach noch brauchbaren Köder zu pulen.
> ...



Moin Waldi,

zu 1) mensch, dass hast DU aber jetzt komisch aufgenommen... 
Ich wuerde einfach keinen kleinen Butt an den Haken packen - ob Du einen eh schon toten Butt als Koeder verwendest ist mir doch voellig latte... 
KLar, wenn Du kleine lebende Butt abmurksen wuerdest, waere das ne miese Sache - aber darum ging es mir hier garnicht ...

zu 2) Wieso? Ich guck bei Fischen die ich fange auch in den Magen rein - und ich denke, dass machen dei meisten Leute. Ausnehmen muss man dan Fisch ja eh (wenn man ihn nicht filetiert)...

zu 3) Oh, okay - so klein...

Also, no worries! 
Ansgar

PS: Jim: Interessante Geschichte das mit dem Spezialhaken!

PPS: Habe ich doch gerade auf Jelles Hinweis mit dem Rausreisser Foto ("Silber" Thread) mal auf die Blinker Seite geguckt, gibt es da doch zufaelllig auch gerade ein THema dazu? http://www.blinker.de/default1.php


----------



## Leif-Jesper (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

|wavey:
Ansgar deinen Link kapiere ich nicht;+ #c .
JimTex #r wie wär's mit ner' Hakenbauanleitung?
Biiiiiitte|engel: .


----------



## IjmTex (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

@Leif-Jesper

normalerweise und mit ein bisschen Fantasie müsstes Du das aber aus der Fotoserie entnehmen können.

Man nimmt halt einen langschenkeligen 3/0er oder 4/0er-Haken (hier roter Gamakatsu) und etwas steifen Draht (am besten aus Edelstahl). Man spitzt die beiden Enden des Drahtes ein wenig an, damit sie später einfacher in den Krabbenkörper eindringen können und wickelt den Draht einmal eng um den Hakenschenkel. Danach biegt man die beiden etwa gleichlangen Drahtenden so, daß sie parallel zum Schenkel des Hakens stehen. Mit einem größeren "Blei-Tropfen" fixiert man den Draht am Haken. Hierfür ist natürlich eine Art Bleiform erforderlich, die man sich aber ganz einfach selber bauen kann. Man benötigt in der Form einen Schlitz, wo man den Haken hineinlegt und die Form muß an der richtigen Stelle eine "Tropfenvertiefung" besitzen. Einfach flüssiges Blei in die Vertiefung schütten, abkühlen lassen und fertig ist der spezielle Krabben-Haken!!!

Ich hoffe, daß ich mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt habe.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Ansgar (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*



			
				Leif-Jesper schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey:
> Ansgar deinen Link kapiere ich nicht;+ #c .
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Waldi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Moin,
ähnlich selbst gebaute Hakenkonstruktionen kann ich auch vorweisen. Ich glaube meine Metode mit einem Zwillingshaken auf dem Schenkel, nach innen oder außen, gesichert mit Schrumpfschlauch ist wohl einfacher und schneller gebaut. Ach ein Drlling wäre möglich, dieser behinder aber das Einklippen. Am besten funzt eigentlich die rot-blaue Ausführung mit Zwilling nach außen. Läßt sich am besten Einklippen. Auch für große Fetzenköder sehr gut geeignet.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Leif-Jesper (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

Jo, danke.
Aber warum immer diese blöden gehäuteten Krabben?
Das muss doch auch mit andern gehen#q .


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Krebsanköderung/Beschaffung?*

@leif
auf der blinkerseite runter scrollen und dann rechte hälfte, ist ein kleiner text zum anklicken
ist ein guter bericht,stammt aus dem blinkersonderheft  "naturköder"


----------

